# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  Elevation Trampoline Park coming to Moore

## Jesseda

the city of moores facebook said that the elevation Trampoline Park is coming to Moore off 12th and I-35 26,000 sq feet. sounds like a great addition to add to the city

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Awesome! The one in Edmond is really cool.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

EDMOND, Okla.- A new take on family entertainment is bouncing into the Moore community. Elevation Trampoline Park is expanding by adding a second location just of I-35 on NW 12th Street in Moore. 

"It is just a really fun place to come," said owner Marc Taylor. "We are a recreational facility. You just walk in. We go by the hour, so you just pay per hour when you come in. You can jump as little or as long as you want."

Set to open in April 2015, the new facility will offer thousands of square feet of trampolines for patrons to dive into the foam pit, jump into a game of dodgeball, or just bounce around. The new Moore location will be slightly larger than the current location in Edmond, and will feature some new attractions. 

"We are going to have some pretty cool new things that I can't talk about yet for our foam pit area," said Taylor. "We will also have another mini trampoline area that there is nothing else in the United States like this, so we are excited."

The best part is that Elevation will be providing a new, fun indoor attraction that includes fitness without people even realizing it. The trampoline park also has something for any member of the family starting at the age of 2.

"We are geared for family fun," said Taylor. "So you can come in with your whole family and jump."

Taylor feels that the Moore community is the perfect fit for the new Elevation Trampoline Park, and that the facility fulfills a definite need in the community. - See more at: News | Moore Monthly

----------

